# Ezi Filla bottles



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone use Ezi Filla bottles for their bunnies?

If so how do you find them and would they be suitable for piggies?

I'm sick of dripping bottles even though they are filled right up so am thinking of investing in these.

John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I used somthing similar for the gerbils once and they chewed the lids off! lmao.

I'm not sure how you would get it thru the mesh? Other than that I cant see a problem using them.

*Heidi*


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I presume the nozzle bit just goes through just as the normal "ball" bottles do.

Think I need to see one first.

Thanks Hun anyway 

xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I have one & they are alot easier to fill and dont leak like the ball bottles. if the mesh is too small to put the spout through i just cut a bigger hole in the mesh.
HTH x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah thanks Frags :thumbup:

Yes I'm sick of leaking balls 

Think I'm going to take the plunge and try. OK expensive to start out for a water bottle but if I add up all the bottles I have bought over the past I should have bought these in the first place

Did yours accept the change over Ok or did you have to put both in to start with?


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I use them for all my bunnies and they are much easier to use but you may have to cut a larger hole in the wire to get them through but this is not a problem as the bottle covers the hole. They are much easier to refill and never leak !! I got some of mine off ebay and some from a breeder. You can get different sizes so you may manage with the smaller ones for guinea pigs.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I just put these on & took of the old ones and they was using them by the next day, animals will naturally be curious as what something new is so they will have a sniff and will work out that water comes out.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my ball bottles have been driving me mad over winter soaking everything. please let me know how you get on I might get some too!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

frags said:


> I just put these on & took of the old ones and they was using them by the next day, animals will naturally be curious as what something new is so they will have a sniff and will work out that water comes out.


Thanks Frags :thumbup:



emzybabe said:


> my ball bottles have been driving me mad over winter soaking everything. please let me know how you get on I might get some too!!


I've ordered tonight so will let you know :thumbup:


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

I have one of these bottles for my degus, it does a really great job.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Works fantastic :thumbup:

Not one drip Would definatly recommend :thumbup:

Only downside.......wish I had got one earlier insted of keep buying new 'ball 

bottles'


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the update, I had a big clean out in the wendy house today to find the shelf under where there bottle is soaking wet under the linoso will defiantly be getting one!


----------

